# Husband might have a tumor again



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

So, some four years ago, my dear Mr. Suaveterre had constant headaches and stomachaches and was always completely exhausted. A blood test, and then a setsamibi scan, determined he had hyperparathyroidism, caused by a non-cancerous and slow-growing tumor on one of his parathyroids. He had surgery on it, and I was there the whole time in his room with him post-surgery. The surgery was successful and his blood work went immediately down to normal, so while it was a rough and terrible couple of months (I had no idea what hyperparathyroidism was and didn't exactly believe he was going to be okay) life eventually returned to normal. Better than normal.

Last night he told me he had been having pains in his stomach. Mild, but annoying, and a headache as well. He'd been in pain since last Saturday and had kept utterly silent about it!! I absolutely scolded him for that. I made him tea and got him painkillers and the heating pad and all that.

He said it felt like it did back when he had hyperparathyroidism. So I told him if he still feels even the slightest bit ill on Monday, he's going to go in to get a full blood test to see if his blood calcium levels and PTH levels are abnormally high. He agreed. There is good news, though. Parathyroid cancer or recurrent hyperparathyroidism are quite rare, slow-growing, and fairly straightforward to treat. 

He says he doesn't want me worrying about him, but I'm not like him. I can't compartmentalize my fears, or any other emotion, like he can. I wish I could; it would be so much easier for both of us! But alas I can't. So I'm trying not to hover over my darling too terribly much and just stay calm until Monday, and then until we get the test results back.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Update: no, he's fine. It was a mild flu. He's not been in any pain at all for 3 days now, which couldn't have happened if he had a parathyroid tumor. I was obsessively worrying over nothing.


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

That's a relief! It always pays to prepare for the worst though, and thankfully in your case it didn't materialise.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

He had the flue? Maybe was the common cold....both viral.

In the Mid West it is uncommonly warm. The germs are fierce. And the Winter Grunge has returned with a vengeance. 

It is the Common Cold, the Grunge, "Rhinoceros" Virus.

I believe I caught my Rhino Virus here on TAM. 

While typing on TAM I felt a stabbing feeling in my palm. It came from roughly handling the mouse. Following the pain, an image on the screen Popped Up. 

It said: You have been "Moderated". A heard a cackle and then I got the Blue Screen of Death. I had one little puncture wound on my right palm. 

This was roughly two days ago. 

And now my nose runs faster than my legs.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

@EllaSuaveterre

You worry too much.

Waay too much.


----------

